# DVD player that supports USB



## fjacky (Jul 29, 2005)

Bought this a while back

http://www.ncix.cn/products/index.php?mode=productreviewread&product_id=41917

I have a 2G flashdrive that I formatted in FAT32. I copied an avi file to it and the player played it with no issues. I also have a 120G IDE desktop drive that was formatted with NTFS (FAT32 max is only 2G) I copied the same avi file to it and the player would not play it.

I also formatted the 2G flashdrive to NTFS and it would see the drive but wouldn't see the avi file.

So just a warning, if you were hoping to hook up a large drive to this type of DVD player, make sure you test it out.

Or maybe I am doing something wrong.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Confused as to what your problem is.


----------



## McSteve (Dec 8, 2009)

Most devices won't understand an NTFS filesystem.

FAT32 should actually support drives up to almost 4 TB though, with the limitation that any one file can't be larger than 4GB. Have you tried formatting the 120GB drive with FAT32?


----------

